# What's a good resin and where to buy?



## LuchadoreBob (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wanted to know what a good resin would be and where to get it?  I'll be casting parts of props and eyes. Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## nereza (Jun 21, 2012)

here are a few sites you can get resin from

http://www.dickblick.com/
http://www.makeyourownmolds.com/
http://www.smooth-on.com/articles.html
http://www.sculpturesupply.com/index.php

but the kind you get really depends on the protect you trying to do.

Smooth-Cast is the kind that we used back when I was in mold making classes. It use by quite a few prop and mask artist ,but from personal experience I recommend against using the â€œclear â€œ Smooth-Cast only because it has a yellow ting to it but the white works wonderfully. 
I had some lovely jewellery makers in the class at the time, that molded my eyes for me which turned out clear as day but unfortunately I donâ€™t remember the product of resin they used..
I heard some fursuit artist use easy cast for eyes, but I have yet to use it my self so I have no comment in how well it works.

one resin to say away from in the case of large projects is Pebeo Gedeo. witch is perfectly fine for small projects but the drying time and over all fragile marital outcome is impractical for large projects.
None the less I say try some things out and see what works for you

I just gave very few retailers you, can likely find some in any kind of sculpture supple store or site, some art stores, as well as hardware stores. And there are many more site that sell resin Iâ€™m sure.


----------



## mirepoix (Jun 22, 2012)

Smooth-on is the bee's knees.  When people say "resin," they usually mean urethane and not epoxy resins.  Here's a list of their urethane resins.  I've played with Smooth-Cast 325 and it's great, but i've heard nothing bad about anything from their 300 series.  Smooth-on's also got tooonnnssss of videos and technical bulletins for you to read and learn more about casting.  Do you know what you're going to be making your molds out of?

Oh, and if you're getting smooth-on products, check their list of retailers and see if a store close to you will ship to you.  I paid out the butt to ship something from Pennsylvania when I could have just ordered from a distributor in California and saved myself about 15 bucks.


----------



## ChimeraRae (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and promote Smooth-On as well. I just started working with Smooth-Cast 300 and it's fabulous. Haven't tried any of the others yet, but I hear they're good. Delivery time is a little slow (or at least it was for me), but I believe they sell it at Dick Blick, if you live near one. Depending on what you're making, the trial size was enough for me to do 2-3 decent layers on two separate masks.

As far as casting resin goes, I've been using "Castin' Craft" brand clear casting resin. It works pretty well and smaller projects usually dry in a day or two, though they occasionally come out a bit glossy/reflective... But that could also be my fault. XD You can pick some up at Hobby Lobby, Micheals, Dick Blick... Pretty much everywhere I think. $20 for 16 fl. oz.


----------



## SmikKet (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth-On 300 is what I used for the first time yesterday. Other than spilling a buttload all over my desk, it had pretty nifty results. You can buy it from the site for $25 but the shipping boosts the price way up. SO what I did was search it on Amazon, which I got for a few dollars cheaper. I recieved it 2 days later. In all it cost me $31.98 or something like that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone know if they are "cear" or just come in plain white?


----------



## SmikKet (Jul 1, 2012)

With Smooth-On you can buy it either or. I have white. You can also purchase dyes along with it.


----------

